# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  U Kini ugrozeno zdravlje mnogih beba zbog mlijeka u prahu

## Mukica

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNe...opNews&sp=true




> *Chinese baby dies, hundreds sick from milk powder*
> Sat Sep 13, 2008 1:20pm EDT
> 
> China milk scandal threatens babies
> 
> 
> By Andrew Torchia
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China reported a first death on Saturday in a scandal over contaminated milk powder which it blamed for causing kidney stones and making 432 babies fall ill.
> ...



_anchie76 editirala naslov da bi svima bio razumljiv_

----------


## leonisa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...712387#1712387




> Postano: sub ruj 13, 2008 11:10 pm    Naslov: Kina; Otrovno mlijeko za (432) dojenčad   
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nisam znala gdje ovo da stavim ali morala sam, pa neka moderatorica briše ili premjesti...još jedna potvrda kako se "ubijaju" siromašna dijeca po Kini i Indiji, kao slučajno, i to upravo tamo gdje velike firme ispočetka doniraju mlijeko u prahu, ADAPTIRANO, ne promoviraju dojenje, kako bi zaradili ali i smanjili i onako prekobrojno stanovništvo     UŽAS DA TI SRCE PUKNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MALI BEBAČI! 
> 
> KINA ; OBOLJELE 432 BEBE!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Citat: 
> Osim melamina, u proizvodima tvrtke Sanli pronađeni su i tragovi cijanuramida 
> ...

----------


## Linda

Strašno, ali nažalost, ništa me više ne čudi   :Sad:

----------


## Honey

> Razboljelo se 1253 beba, a dvije su preminule", stoji u priopćenju ministarstva. Na bolničkom liječenju je još 340 beba, a 53 su u teškom stanju


http://www.net.hr/vijesti/svijet/pag...5/0186006.html

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
 :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## clio180

ovo je pregrozno.
čula sam na radiju i sledila se.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tajchi73

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## štrumpf

Piše na teletekstu da je melamin osim u mlijeku tvrtke Sanlu pronađen i u (kršitelj koda)ovom mlijeku koje se prodaje na tržištu Hong Konga.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

> MLIJEKO ZA BEBE
> Otrovni melamin pronađen u (kršitelj koda)u
> 
> Industrijska kemikalija dodana mlijeku od koje su četiri kineske bebe umrle, a tisuće su se razboljele pronađena je u (kršitelj koda)ovom mlijeku koje se prodaje na tržištu Hong Konga, priopćili su dužnosnici tamošnjeg Centra za sigurnost hrane.
> 
> Kako se navodi u tom priopćenju, utvrđeno je da (kršitelj koda)ovo mlijeko Dairy Farm Pure Milk, koje se proizvodi u Kini i prodaje u tom gradu sa 6,9 milijuna stanovnika, sadrži nisku razinu opasne kemikalije melamin.
> 
> Prema riječima glasnogovornika toga centra, razina melamina pronađena u (kršitelj koda)ovom mlijeku toliko je niska da bi dijete staro godinu dana i teško 7,5 kilograma moralo popiti gotovo 3,5 litre tog mlijeka dnevno da bi konzumirana količina otrovne supstance dosegnula opasne razine.
> 
> ...


http://metro-portal.hr/vijesti/biznis/otrovni-melamin-pronadjen-u-(kršitelj koda)u
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak.aspx?id=402925

----------


## ivarica

evo i danasnjih vijesti   :Sad:  

Ugroženo više od 53.000 beba u beskrupuloznoj borbi za profit  Piše: Jasminka Komar
Foto: AFP
Neodgovorni div kineske mliječne industrije znao je već u ožujku za toksični melamin u hrani za bebe, ali hranu nije povukao s tržišta, a Agencija za nadzor kvalitete nije se bavila s velikim sponzorom Olimpijskih igara

Vijest o četiri preminule bebe i još tisućama oboljele djece u Kini, koja su pila pripravak mlijeka u prahu za dojenčad kojemu je dodan toksični spoj melamin, gotovo da nas i nije iznenadila: još 2004. godine tamo je uhićena grupa falsifikatora koji su pravili lažno mlijeko u prahu i bogatili se na smrti djece.

No, danas je riječ o najvećem kineskom proizvođaču mliječnih proizvoda Sanlu čije dionice (48 posto) već četiri godine posjeduje novozelandska kompanija Fonterra. Osim njih, kemijski spoj melamin koristile su još dvije tvrtke kineske mliječne industrije, Mengniu Dairy te Yili Industrial, a tragovi su navodno pronađeni i u proizvodima europskog (kršitelj koda)a, što je švicarski koncern zanijekao.

Brojka oboljele djece vrtoglavo raste: utvrđeno je da ima više od 53.000 oboljele djece, a oko 200 je u veoma teškom stanju. Nedužna su djeca u bolnice diljem Kine primljena s golemim kamencima u bubrezima.  Nije riječ o pogrešci nego o nemoralnom testiranju proizvoda  na djeci u tranzicijskom društvu u kojemu je profit važniji od zdravlja i morala.

Prije nekoliko godina, 2004., izbio je velik skandal u provinciji Anhui  kad se pojavila neobična bolest kod beba, poznata u medijima kao “bolest velikih glava”. Poslije se ispostavilo da je u toj pokrajini djelovala skupina koja je lažirala mlijeko u prahu 40-ak proizvođača i prodavala ih u lokalnim trgovinama.

Djeca su pila kemijsku mješavinu  bez ikakve hranjive vrijednosti. Posljedice su bile teška pothranjenost i  oticanje glave. Umrlo je 13 beba, a oko 200 oboljelih liječnici su uspjeli spasiti. Roditelji iz te vrlo siromašne provincije mlijeko su kupovali po nešto nižim cijenama, ne sluteći da su žrtve najokrutnije prevare. Siromašni su bili na meti i u ovom slučaju. Nakon što je tvrtka Sanlu odlučila povući mlijeko u prahu s melaminom, mnoge trgovine u Kini njihove proizvode nisu povukle, nego su ih prodavale po nižim cijenama!

Da nije bilo Olimpijskih igara u Pekingu, djeca diljem Kine prestala bi piti mlijeko u prahu s melaminom najkasnije u lipnju, tvrdi kineska novinska agencija Xinhua. Valja istaknuti  i da je Sanlu grupa u siječnju ove godine dobila najprestižniju državnu nagradu za tehnologiju, i to upravo za hranu za novorođenčad! Oni su prvi proizvođači prehrambenih proizvoda koji su dobili tu nagradu i  to upravo zato što je ocijenjeno da su u mlijeko u prahu uspjeli umiješati melamin u omjerima koji nisu štetni za zdravlje.

Oduševljenje je bilo tim veće jer  je lani kineska hrana za kućne ljubimce s melaminom prouzročila smrt brojnih američkih pasa, pa su nagradili trvtku koja je pronašla siguran način za upotrebu melamina u prehrani, zanemarivši ispitivanja američkih stručnjaka. Njihovim su stopama krenuli i drugi proizvođači mlijeka u prahu, ali i ostalih mliječnih proizvoda, poput jogurta, tekućeg miljeka i proizvoda s kofeinom, te nažalost, čini se, i europski div (kršitelj koda) s proizvodima za kinesko tržište.

Već u ožujku ove godine u bolnicama diljem Kine liječnici su počeli prijavljivati neobično velik broj beba s bubrežnim kamencem. Ustanovili su da su sva ta djeca pila mlijeko u prahu određenih proizvođača, a najviše tvrtke Sanlu. Slučajeve su prijavili Agenciji za nadzor kvalitete, inspekciju i garanciju proizvoda (AQSIO) koja je za mjesec i pol obavila ispitivanja.

No, netom prije zahuktavanja Olimpijskih igara njihova je službena web stranica bila ugašena, tako da kineska javnost nije mogla doznati da su proizvodi jednog od najvećih sponzora Igara, Sanlu grupe, ocijenjeni kao opasni. Sanlu je u Kini najveći proizvođač mlijeka u prahu, drugi po redu u proizvodnji jogurta i treći u proizvodnji mlijeka, a melamin je pronađen u čak deset posto plasiranih proizvoda. AQSIO je službeni dokument s tim podacima objavio na svojoj web stranici prije nego što je ona ugašena, a novinska agencija Xinhua tvrdi da je dokument pronađen na Googleovoj tražilici.

Za štetno djelovanje melamina znali su i suvlasnici Sanlu grupe, Fonterra, no poslije su se u medijima ogradili tvrdnjom da s kineskom proizvodnjom nemaju mnogo veze. Osim što Sanlu grupa očito ima utjecaj na AQSIO, ima ga i već spomenuti Baidu. Naime, prije je tvrtka Sanlu plaćala godišnje više od tri milijuna kuna Baidu, a ove je godine dogovor bio dva milijuna. Takvim “sponzorstvom” Sanlu je osigurao da će Baidu izbrisati sve negativno o toj kompaniji što se pojavi na njihovoj tražilici.

(kršitelj koda) je nevin. Tako barem tvrde na svojoj službenoj web stranici, ističući da melamina nema u proizvodima koji se plasiraju na europsko tržište,  jedino “njihovo mlijeko u prahu namijenjeno kineskom tržištu sadrži sasvim male, nezamjetne količine”. Navode također kako bi trogodišnje dijete trebalo konzumirati 40 litara njihova mlijeka u prahu dnevno da bi osjetilo posljedice. No, sjetimo se sramote koju si je priuštio (kršitelj koda) prije nekoliko godina kada su u mlijeko u prahu, namijenjeno kineskom i afričkom tržištu, stavljali prevelike količine joda od kojega je mlijeko smrdilo, a i bilo opasno za konzumaciju. (kršitelj koda) se poslije javno ispričao.

Glasnogovornik kompanije Sanlu na početku izbijanja skandala izjavio je da se ponavlja  scenarij iz 2004. godine kada su krivotvorili njihove proizvode. Ta izjava nije nikoga utješila. 

U Hrvatskoj se melamin ne koristi

Ravnatelj Hrvatskog zavoda za toksikologiju, prof. dr. sc. Franjo Plavšić, kaže da se melamin kao tvar kod nas ne koristi u prehrani i prehrambenim proizvodima te da je u kineskom slučaju jasno da je riječ o prevari. Melamin, tumači, ima šest atoma dušika i tri atoma vodika pa kada ga se doda u, primjerice, umjetno gnojivo, u mjerenjima ispada da ima mnogo više proteina nego što ih proizvod doista sadrži. A količina proteina mjeri se količinom dušika.

- Melamin još nije službeno razvrstan prema standardima EU i o njemu se još ne zna dovoljno. Načelno znamo da sam po sebi nije jako štetan. No, djeca su vrlo osjetljiva, njihov je organizam osjetljiviji nego od odraslih - istaknuo je Plavšić.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/j2/clanak/art...,23,,134266.jl

----------


## seni

> (kršitelj koda) je nevin. Tako barem tvrde na svojoj službenoj web stranici, ističući da melamina nema u proizvodima koji se plasiraju na europsko tržište,  jedino “njihovo mlijeko u prahu namijenjeno kineskom tržištu sadrži sasvim male, nezamjetne količine”.


naprosto jezivo. pa ako su te kolicine male i nezamjetne, kog vraga im onda trebaju?

austrijski portali su isto tako puni ovih vijesti + da su navodno i drugi mljecni proizvodi namjenjeni odrasloj populaciji (navodno su mljecni proizvodi zapadnog tipa vrlo "sik" u kini) zagadeni.

----------


## mamma san

jadne male bebe.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Nadam se samo da će se odmotati cijelo klupko u toj industriji. I ne mogu vjerovati u ovo"samo malo melamina"??!! Bože moj...

----------


## mamma san

jadne male bebe.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Nadam se samo da će se odmotati cijelo klupko u toj industriji. I ne mogu vjerovati u ovo"samo malo melamina"??!! Bože moj...

----------


## mamma san

Što je bilo sa ne znam više kojim adaptiranim mlijekom u Italiji prije 1-2-3 godine? Nije li se isto radilo o nečem sličnom?

----------


## leonisa

2005
(kršitelj koda)

----------


## leonisa

[quote]December 15, 2005


DETAILS EMERGE IN TAINTED NESTLÉ FORMULA SCANDAL

The discovery of contamination in various Nestlé baby food brands has caused a huge stir in Europe. Millions of litres of formula have been pulled from the shelves and a top official in the Italian government has threatened legal action against the corporation’s CEO. It is now clear that the contamination was caused by IsopropilThioxanthone (ITX), a fixative of printing ink used on liquid milk cartons (produced by TetraPack, a large company that serves many other food companies for different kinds of foods and beverages). It is also apparent that Nestlé has been less than responsible is recalling potentially contaminated baby formula, prompting government intervention and seizures of the product. This episode demonstrates yet again Nestlé’s willingness to preserve its own profits at the expense of infant health, and the inherent dangers presented by mass-produced baby food.

July 2005: First tests of Nestlé ready-to-feed liquid formula in the Marche region of Italy show contamination by ITX. Further tests were ordered on other Nestlé products: Nidina 1 for infants, Nidina 2 for babies 6 to 12 months, Latte Mio and Mio Cereali for children 1 to 3 years.

September 2, 2005: Official results released confirming contamination were sent to the Italian Ministry of Health, but were not publicised.  

September 8, 2005: The EU is alerted of ITX seepage in a packet made in Spain.

September 2005: SPAIN:  Nestlé carries out a recall of milks from its factory in Northern Asturias region, but the same products in Italy, France, and Portugal remain on the shelves.

October 2005: Italy sends an alert to the EU authorities.

November 9, 2005: Italian authorities declare Nestlé’s Nidina and Mio milks “unfit for human use” and seize 2 million litres of the products. The seizure was not publicised.

November 15, 2005: Nestlé starts recalling further quantities of the same products. This recall was also not publicised. 

November 22, 2005: Following further laboratory tests, products with expiry dates of September 2006 are recalled following an Italian court order, and 30 million litres are seized. It's only at this point that the news begins to appear in Italian (and foreign) media.

November 23, 2005: A full page announcement by Nestlé in main Italian newspapers says the company has taken decision to " recall the products autonomously" as "a measure of exceptional (extreme)  precaution towards consumers". While Nestlé refers to a voluntary “recall” authorities call it a “seizure” or “confiscation.”

November 23, 2005: The press reports Nestlé CEO Peter Brabeck as saying there was an agreement made in the summer with Italian Health Minister Storace and the EU to continue selling the tainted milk and progressively discard and replace it with uncontamined products.

November 24, 2005: Minister Storace denies any agreement to get rid of contaminated products and threatens Brabeck with a lawsuit for false information.

November 25, 2005:  Brabeck sends a letter to Minister Storace apologizing for a “memory lapse.”

November 25 2005: Storace says he will press ahead with a lawsuit against Nestlé CEO Peter Brabeck.

30 November, 2005: A consumer association, Altroconsumo, independently tests 30 other products (yoghurts, fruit juices etc) packed in TetraPack cartons; 6 of them test positive for ITX.

1 December, 2005: Other milks (Parmalat, Granarolo, Newlat; all for the general population) are withdrawn for the same problem everywhere in Italy.



12 December 2005: Italian police investigate the assumed agreement between Nestlé and the Italian Minister Storace. The Police Office of Ascolo Piceno is investigating 7 people form Nestlé and Tetrapack.



10 January 2006: Italy reports "migration of isopropyl thioxanthone from packaging of milk for babies" to the EU's Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF). Evidently the contamination is still not under control.



It is now clear that the problem was caused by TetraPack. But why did Nestl

----------


## leonisa

mislim, nije samo italija....nije samo kina.

vidi se da se to dogadja...godinama  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

prestrašno...  :Crying or Very sad:  

ono što je najgore, to je sad (opet) isplivalo, jer se radi o prevelikom broju djece.  :/  
Koliko toga je prikriveno?

----------


## leonisa

koliko je po njima "prihvatljivo"?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Arkana10

nemam komentara mogu samo   :Crying or Very sad:   i dobiti jos snage da se borim da zastitim dojenje

----------


## anchie76

Zasto se uopce stavlja taj melamin?

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja sam na pola uha  slušala vijesti. preprodavači mlijeka su ga razrjeđivali i onda dodavali malamin kako bi se povećala količina proteina u tom, vodom razrjeđenom mlijeku (valjda nisam nešto krivo napisala)

----------


## jurisnik

Svaki put se sledim kad gledam o ovome na vijestima i sretna sam što D sisa i nikada nije probala adaptirano.

----------


## Mamita

meni je strašno o kojim brojkama djece se tu radi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marta

> Zasto se uopce stavlja taj melamin?


Zato da bi ga negdje ugurali. Nagadjam, valjda je nusprodukt u proizvodnji necega pa ga treba plasirati da ne propadne. Otprilike ko kad je Gavrilovic izumio pastetu.

----------


## Mamita

Melamine is sometimes unethically added to food products in order to increase the apparent protein content. Standard tests such as the Kjeldahl and Dumas tests estimate protein levels by measuring the nitrogen content, so they can be misled by adding nitrogen-rich compounds such as melamine.

----------


## meda

:Crying or Very sad:  

i stvarno se pitam, sto jos sve ne znamo? :/

----------


## Mamita

živo me zanima što sad tu piše datum od 15.-og:
http://www.sanlu.com/

----------


## seni

> ja sam na pola uha  slušala vijesti. preprodavači mlijeka su ga razrjeđivali i onda dodavali malamin kako bi se povećala količina proteina u tom, vodom razrjeđenom mlijeku (valjda nisam nešto krivo napisala)


da.
to radili i u proizvodima za odrasle u smislu
vise proteina = visa kvaliteta

proteini kostaju puno, melamin kosta malo.

a adaptirano valjda mora zadovoljavati neke standarde u smislu kolicine proteina, pa sa melaminom imas taj "standard".

----------


## anchie76

Prestrasno  je to sto se radi... boze dragi stvarno pretjeruju a sve zbog ustede i sto vece zarade   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

ali di je nestala sva ljudskost?
moral?
mislim, to moze bit  njhova beba  :Sad:

----------


## Robert

Nije bitno tko truje ljude s otrovnom hranom nego država koja to dopušta ili ignorira.Njima je bitno da propagiraju svoj režim i svoj način života tako da što dulje drže fotelje.
Ja sam gledao dokumentarac gdje je kineska vlast znala da davaoci krvi imaju AIDS a dopustila je donaciju krvi.I to tako 10 godina.
Juče su rekli da je u Kini prošle godine poginulo 1600 ljudi u rudarskim nesrečama.....
Mislim možeš nabrajat do sutra a uvijek je isti rezultat kriva je država ili bolje rečeno ljudi koji nisu dovoljno educirani da svrgnu takav režim ili na neki drugi način dođu do svojih prava.
I sada se ti misli zašto nesmiju koristit internet  :Smile: )

----------


## MGrubi

u Kini je najjeftiniji ljudski život

valjda zato jer ih ima ko Kineza.......

----------


## Robert

> u Kini je najjeftiniji ljudski život
> 
> valjda zato jer ih ima ko Kineza.......


To piše na ulazu u logor Ausvitz ?
Neki ljudi su pametniji a i kulturniji kad šute.

----------


## leonisa

al to se ne dogadja samo u kini!  :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

> meni je strašno o kojim brojkama djece se tu radi


o onih 1.5 milijuna (godisnje) koji umiru tiho svakog dana i ne izadju nikad u vijestima

----------


## leonisa

> Mamita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je strašno o kojim brojkama djece se tu radi  
> 
> 
> o onih 1.5 milijuna (godisnje) koji umiru tiho svakog dana i ne izadju nikad u vijestima


e to

ilit 4000 dnevno.

ne zelim opet racunat koliko je to u minuti.....

----------


## magriz

na žalost, takve stvari se ne događaju samo u mliječnoj industriji, niti jedino u kini... najviše da, ali ne samo...

----------


## sorciere

> Frendica novinarka radi za Potrošački kod prilog ponukan strašnom tragedijom dječice u Kini zbog otrovnog melamina.
> 
> Pošto se mlijeko u prahu dodaje i u mnogu drugu hranu za djecu (razne kašice i sl.), treba joj mama čije dijete konzumira adaptirano mlijeko/kupovnu dječju hranu, za izjavu o tome boji li se za zdravlje svog djeteta, misli li da je ovo izoliran slučaj zbog kojeg ne treba previše brinuti ili je kopka koji još proizvođači stavljaju smeće u svoje proizvode bez puno brige za posljedice po naše bebače. Hoće li ovaj događaj utjecati na njenu odluku o prehrani djeteta i kako...itd.
> 
> Uglavnom, treba komentar, optimističan ili pesimističan, ali ga treba brzo jer su je tri frendice ostavile na cjedilu, prvo su joj obećale sigurnu izjavu, a onda se povukle i sad je frka.
> 
> Moje veliko dijete je preveliko i ne jede niš takvog, a malo se još nije rodilo, pa joj ja ne mogu uskočiti. Priti pliz, javite se na pp ako ste zainteresirane.
> 
> Fala

----------


## puntica

taman sam htjela ovo koirati kad me sorciere pretekne...

----------


## puntica

koirati=kopirati   :Embarassed:

----------


## sorciere

> taman sam htjela ovo koirati kad me sorciere pretekne...


ja ko iz paštete...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## .kala.

> Zasto se uopce stavlja taj melamin?


ako se dobro sjećam, melamin povisuje razinu proteina u mlijeku

----------


## seni

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zasto se uopce stavlja taj melamin?
> 
> 
> ako se dobro sjećam, melamin povisuje razinu proteina u mlijeku


lazno povisuje. dakle to nisu nikakvi "dobri i pametni" proteini, nego laziranje.

----------


## .kala.

> .kala. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


tako je, pomoću njega su uspjevali prikazati višu razinu proteina...prestrašno...

----------


## anchie76

Fakat grozno   :Sad:

----------


## marta

Da, jos gore od pastete.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> u Kini je najjeftiniji ljudski život
> 
> valjda zato jer ih ima ko Kineza.......
> 
> 
> To piše na ulazu u logor Ausvitz ?
> Neki ljudi su pametniji a i kulturniji kad šute.


to ti se zove sarkazam

njihova država ne brine za njihovu sigurnost, za njihove živote, u rudnicima ginu, kuće se ruše od manjih potresa .. ali nije im važno
nije im važno niti ekologija, da tvornice kontroliraju otpad, a ne da Peking zatvara na mjesec dana pogone prije OI da bi dobili koliko-toliko prihvatljiv zrak za disanje ....

----------


## Robert

> Robert prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Država-to su ljudi a ako ljudi nisu osvješčeni i educirani da nešto ako treba i silom postignu bit če uvijek takvih država i takvih patnji.
Inače to što su malo drugačiji od nas ne daje nam pravo da ih vrijeđamo,niti da im se rugamo a to što nisu educirani nije samo njihjov problem več i naš jer smo na istoj planeti,genetski slični a i dužni pomoči zbog nekih drugih stvari s kojima su oni nama pomagali u prošlosti.

----------


## MGrubi

nema ti to veze sa edukacijom, niti sa informacijama

ima veze sa nečim puno dubljim , nečim utkanim u njihovu svijest
diktatorski komunizam je pretvoren u 100% kapitalizam
niti trunke etike u tome, samo novci

osim tisućljećnog nepoznavanja pojma slobode govora i ljudskih prava, jedini razlog za nebrigu njihove vlasti oko života vlastitog naroda nalazim u činjenici da ih ima puno, jako puno
toliko puno ih ima da im je država stavila novčanu kaznu ako imaš više od 1 djeteta
rezultat te odluke je takav da se povečava broj sela bez djevojaka
šta misliš kako su se rađali "samo" dječaci .. di su im sestre? ispod kojeg drveta?

Kine je vlast
Kinezi su samo ljudi

Njemačka  je sada dobra država, okrenuta ekologiji
prije 60-ak god je bila pakao za Židove

...

----------


## Robert

> nema ti to veze sa edukacijom, niti sa informacijama
> 
> ima veze sa nečim puno dubljim , nečim utkanim u njihovu svijest
> 
> 
> ...


Glupo je forum rode koristit za politička prepucavanja.
Ali ako misliš da nemaju veze informacije s njihovom svijesti probaj razmislit šta bi bilo da si prije 40 god, u jugi imao internet.
Svi smo mi isti i svi smo mi ljudi tj živa biča ove planete i sve ono što misliš i što vjeruješ nije ništa drugo nego točna ili pogrešna informacija i edukacija u određeno vrijeme.
Dakle bili smo takvi sada smo ovakvi a možeš samo zamišljat kakakv češ biti a i gdje češ biti.

----------


## MGrubi

ti smatraš da je uredu što se to dešava tamo?
da im se ne smije prigovoriti? staviti na stup srama , ta nebriga za ljudski život?

ono što je ovaj slučaj potvrdio da je zalud proizvođačiuma adaptiranog govoriti da imaju kontrole, i da zagađena formula neće doći na tržište i napraviti štetu
kontrola je zakazala

----------


## Robert

> ti smatraš da je uredu što se to dešava tamo?
> da im se ne smije prigovoriti? staviti na stup srama , ta nebriga za ljudski život?
> 
> ono što je ovaj slučaj potvrdio da je zalud proizvođačiuma adaptiranog govoriti da imaju kontrole, i da zagađena formula neće doći na tržište i napraviti štetu
> kontrola je zakazala


Nije u redu ali tako je nekad bilo i ovdje.
Naš moralni zadatak stavit ih na stup srama.
Ali možemo samo pokazati vrata a oni moraju proč kroz njih(kinezi)
A industriju nije briga za živote i nisu ni bolji ni gori od naših proizvođača(nemoj mislit da ovi naši nas ne truju)
Inače RH je ovo ljeto donila rigorozne zakonske regulative diječije hrane koju ne vjerujem niti su još počeli poštivati(pogledaj www.nn.hr) a prije 25 godina nisi smio ni kompjuter uvesti a da govorim da prije 50 godina za slušanje radija u Jugi si išao tuckati kamenčuge na Goli Otok

----------


## MGrubi

mi ne možemo otvoriti ta vrata umjesto njih
to je njihova bitka

----------


## anchie76

> A industriju nije briga za živote i nisu ni bolji ni gori od naših proizvođača(nemoj mislit da ovi naši nas ne truju)


Ovo je bolna cinjenica.  Svima njima je profit ispred ljudi   :Sad:    Tocno vidim kako dolazi novi manager i dobiva zadatak da se prodaja poveca 30% - boli njega za to kak ce se to izvesti i po kojoj cijeni.  Brojke se moraju napraviti  :/

----------


## bauba

> Ovo je bolna cinjenica.  Svima njima je profit ispred ljudi     Tocno vidim kako dolazi novi manager i dobiva zadatak da se prodaja poveca 30% - boli njega za to kak ce se to izvesti i po kojoj cijeni.  Brojke se moraju napraviti  :/


a "obični" ljudi kao mravi-ne misle svojom glavom...
vrlo sam   :Crying or Very sad:  zbog svega toga...
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pticica

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video...lk.scandal.cnn
http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/as...ref=newssearch
Još jedan link s zastašujućim podacima da je melanin nađen i u drugim proizvodima, koliko sam shvatila ne samo u Kini. Pitanje koliko toga je došlo do nas pošto naši uvoznicu uvoze puno toga bez deklaracija i prodaju pod svoje.

----------


## xanax

ja se mogu samo moliti za tu jadnu djecicu.
a truju nas, nego sta.....
samo se mi vise volimo praviti ludi nego se pokrenuti pa nesto vise procitati. znam masu ljudi koji cak ne procitaju kad kupuju rok trajanja nekog proizvoda, a da ne govorim o ovim stvarima...
nazalost

----------


## njokica

> prestrašno...  
> 
> ono što je najgore, to je sad (opet) isplivalo, jer se radi o prevelikom broju djece.  :/  
> Koliko toga je prikriveno?


Slažem se. Većina takvih slučajeva je sigurno gurnuta pod tepih, a čitajući ove tekstove mi se sledila krv u žilama   :Sad:  

sad se pitam: kako mogu ljudi, koji su odgovorni za ovakve stvari, spavati po noći  :?

----------


## pikapolonca

Grozota :Sad: 
A jeste li se zapitali koliko je namirnica još na tržištu koje nas tiho i polagano kljucaju na dugi rok?!  :Mad:

----------


## cuckalica

procitala sam jucer na teletextu da je isplacena odsteta roditeljima jednog djeteta koje je umrlo zbog adaptiranog s melaminom. nagodili su se za 20000$

----------


## puntica

> procitala sam jucer na teletextu da je isplacena odsteta roditeljima jednog djeteta koje je umrlo zbog adaptiranog s melaminom. nagodili su se za 20000$


da nije tužno bilo bi smiješno   :Sad:  

koliko vrijedi ljudski život???

----------


## marti_sk

> cuckalica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> procitala sam jucer na teletextu da je isplacena odsteta roditeljima jednog djeteta koje je umrlo zbog adaptiranog s melaminom. nagodili su se za 20000$
> 
> 
> da nije tužno bilo bi smiješno   
> 
> koliko vrijedi ljudski život???


Bas am to htjela reci....znaci djetetov zivot ima cenu i kosta 29 000 dolara, a jos tuznije mi je da su roditelji prihvatili nagodbu. 
I sta sad?! Sve ce biti po starom i opet ce zrtve biti nevina bica   :Sad:

----------


## Arwen

upravo čula da je jedna osoba osuđena na smrt
a jedna na doživotni zatvor 
e sad jesu li to pravi krivci  :/

----------


## Arwen

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/j...ku/418222.aspx

----------


## leonisa

> upravo čula da je jedna osoba osuđena na smrt
> a jedna na doživotni zatvor 
> e sad jesu li to pravi krivci  :/


da i ja sam to cula jutros na vijestima.

----------


## Mukica

na dnevniku kazu 3 smrtne  

nije ni bitno jesu li krivci pravi, nema smisla opce o tome raspravljat - samo oniznaju jesu li pravi ili krivi
bitno je da je NETKO kaznjen i da su kazne drasticne
pa im vise nece padat na pamet igrat se tak s tudjim tivotima
to je vjerovatno poruka

i meni je oke
gadna je kazna, al je oke

ja svaki put kad nekaj zgrijesim, recimo krivo se sparkiram, to i platim
ak ne podmirim minus na kartici, opet platim i tak u krug, stalno nekaj

znam da ne smijem to radit, tj. ak napravim platit cu
tak su i oni znali da to ne smiju
a ipak su cinili
red je da budu kaznjeni


po meni je pravedno da svatko na neki nacin plati ono sto svjesno cini lose

----------


## lucij@

U pravu si Mukice, red je platiti za ono što si svjesno loše učinio. Slažem se s tobom da čak nije toliko važno jesu li to pravi krivci, važno je da je "zakon" reagirao i da je netko kažnjen. 

Jedino što me steže u srcu kod pomisli na smrtnu kaznu, ne sad konkretno tih ljudi, nego i inače

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam protivnik smrtne kazne
doživotni zatvori bi bili dovoljni
i mislim da su veća kazna nego smrt: imaš čitavu vječnost da razmišljaš o šteti koju si napravija

----------


## melange

Povučeno 7 tona mlijeka za bebe

----------


## kajsa

opet melamin u mlijeku 

zapljenjeno 100 tona

----------

